# Good SPD shoes for off the bike walking?



## steel fan (Dec 30, 2006)

Looking for a SPD-compatible shoe that is comfy off the bike for running errands, etc. We all know how awkward it is to walk around a tile-floored store with cycling shoes.


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

I ride with Shimano mtb shoes, very versatile.


----------



## DirtDummy (Aug 22, 2005)

These: http://www.pearlizumi.com/product.php?mode=view&product_id=1239766


----------



## peterm5365 (Apr 26, 2010)

I like the Keen Pedal.

http://www.keenfootwear.com/product/ss10/shoes/men/pedal/austin%20pedal/shitake

Looks the most like a normal shoe of any I've seen.


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

steel fan said:


> Looking for a SPD-compatible shoe that is comfy off the bike for running errands, etc. We all know how awkward it is to walk around a tile-floored store with cycling shoes.


Sette Enduro shoes... very comfortable, nice to walk around in, they actually look like shoes a normal person might wear (like low-top hiking shoes), and they have held up to wear and tear MUCH better than the Specialized shoes they replaced (that cost like over 2 times more).

Oh, and they have laces AND velcro, so you can win the lace vs velcro argument no matter what!

I like them enough and the price is so great that I though about buying a spare pair, just in case they stop making them or change the style.

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/12...ing-133-Shoes/Mountain/Sette-Enduro-Shoes.htm


----------

